# 2011 never Summer Evo-R Grom130



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Rider: 10 Years old, around 80 lbs
Skill Level: Intermediate
Terrain: Prefers mountains, moguls and steeps, some park
Stance: +18/-9
Bindings/Boots: Burton Custom Smalls
Previous Board: Burton Chopper 120
Prep: Detune tip and tail (It looks like the edge bevel was already set to 1.5 or 2 degrees, I will check with Vince on this)

The graphics on this baord are sick in person, it may not matter much to us, but kids love this sort of stuff... 

















Watching him ride at Sunshine Village and COP this weekend, there was definitely more confidence on this board than he showed on the Chopper. We were blessed with some fresh snow on Saturday, so we stuck to steep blacks most of the day, and he handled them no problem. He even dropped off a little 4 foot cliff to my surprise, something he has never done before. Speed on the flats was also a lot easier to maintain, which is something that has always been a challenge, the chopper got squirrelly when you try to straight line. 

In the park, he went off a couple of jumps and table tops, and his comments were "Wow, this board is awesome!"

The cutest thing was he comes down after one run looking all sad... "Daddy, I think I scratched my board, I went over some rocks". We turned it over, and the base was still flawless. That's Never Summer quality for you! Plus, this board is that it has RC technology, and is no more expensive than other grom boards out there. Definitely worth the price of admission. 

So.. while a first board with the easy rider base is good, once kids are linking turns, showing confidence, and wanting to move to the next level, this is a great board. The grom sizes come in 119, 130 and 142.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

If he doesn't ride a lot of park, why'd you get him the EVO-R? Is is the only kid sized board NS makes? Just curious.

Also, I have a 151 EVO-R and I went over some stuff that by rights should have destroyed my board and it only did minimal damage. Small bit of ptex and it was good to go.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

It's the only board they make for kids, and he's going into a park program next year. It's really good all over the mountain actually.


----------



## parkit... (Oct 10, 2008)

What is the diff. between the adult evo and kids version evo-r grom? As far as material and rc. the poppyness and flex on the board and how does ot handle on rails?


----------

